# ungeniessbar



## Lamarimba

Hola. Es mi primer post aquí, y me temo que no será el último, porque me he propuesto aprender la endiablada lengua alemana y me doy cuenta de que me va a llevar un tiempo. Pretendo compaginar el estudio de la pura gramática con la traducción de un libro que tengo por casa.

Mi duda está en la siguiente frase:

                 in einem ebenso stoffreichen wie *ungeniessbaren *Buche

El autor se está refiriendo a un libro que si bien muestra  una erudición espectacular,  tiene una sobreabundancia de datos y además desordenados. En fin, en español coloquial diríamos que es *infumable, intragable, *pero esto sólo se puede decir en un bar tomando cervezas*. *¿Cómo lo podría traducir de una manera más "elegante"?


----------



## Tonerl

_*infumable:*_
_*unzumutbar
inakzeptabel

dieses Buch ist "ungenießbar/unzumutbar/ inakzeptabel" 
este libro es „infumable „*_


----------



## Peterdg

Lamarimba said:


> ungeniessbaren


¿No funcionaría "inaguantables"?


----------



## anahiseri

En el Corripio no encuentro nada mejor que *incomible. *
Luego, la imaginación de cada uno, p. ej. *indigerible,  *


----------



## anahiseri

Peterdg said:


> ¿No funcionaría "inaguantables"?


No está mal, pero me parece demasiado genérico. Creo que se pueden encontrar palabras más relacionadas con el significado literal, es decir: *que no puede ser disfrutado*


----------



## Lamarimba

Nos queda saber cómo de hiriente es, para un oido alemán, que califiquen tu libro de ungeniessbar


----------



## anahiseri

Lamarimba said:


> Nos queda saber cómo de hiriente es, para un oido alemán, que califiquen tu libro como ungeniessbar


Aunque aparentemente no es muy insultante (no poder  disfrutar de algo no es terrible), es una palabra que se usa como eufemismo de  descompuesto, podrido, etc. cuando se refiere a un alimento. O sea que tiene una connotación más bien desagradable.


----------



## Lamarimba

Bien, muchas gracias a tod@s.
Estoy contento de empezar a bucear en esta lengua, aunque sea por el lado de lo desagradable


----------



## Tonerl

anahiseri said:


> En el Corripio no encuentro nada mejor que *incomible. *
> Luego, la imaginación de cada uno, p. ej. *indigerible, *



*ungeniessbar= ungenießbar !!!*

Nichts für ungut:

Ein Buch kann weder _*"incomible=nicht essbar" *_noch *indigerible= unverdaulich" *sein*;*
aber es kann durchaus* "inaguantable=unerträglich/unzumutbar" *sein !


----------



## Alemanita

Lamarimba said:


> in einem ebenso stoffreichen wie *ungeniessbaren *Buche



Hola, Lamarimba:

Enseguida me entró curiosidad por conocer el título de la obra y el nombre del autor. ¿Nos los podrías proporcionar, por favor?

Y además me llamó la atención que el autor por un lado habla de que el libro es *stoffreich *(sustancioso), lo cual evoca la palabra *nährstoffreich* (nutritivo) y por otro de que es  *ungenießbar *(indigestible).

Más traducciones para ungenießbar: incomible, impotable, insoportable, intratable.

Saludos.-


----------



## Tonerl

Alemanita said:


> Y además me llamó la atención que el autor por un lado habla de que el libro es *stoffreich *(sustancioso), lo cual evoca la palabra *nährstoffreich* (nutritivo) y por otro de que es *ungenießbar *(indigestible).



*stoffreich:*
_*gehaltvoll*__* · *__*inhaltsreich*__* · *__*inhaltsschwer*__* · reich an Stoff · stoffreich · themenreich 

Für die Geschichte des Bruches der griechischen Neutralität ist das als warme Verteidigung König Konstantins geschriebene Buch eine stoffreiche Quelle 

in einem ebenso "stoffreichen-themenreichen-inhaltsschweren-inhaltsreichen" wie 
"ungenießbaren (Thema)" Buche 

Das Thema eine Buches kann aber auch "schwer verdaulich" sein, im Klartext:
eine "schwer verdauliche" Lektüre !

So habe ich das verstanden !*_


----------



## Lamarimba

Hola de nuevo.

*Alemanita*, el libro es éste:






Lo sé. Un tanto extravagante.

*Tonerl*, tendrás que explicarnos por qué la *Eszett *no aparece ni una sola vez en el texto. ¿No era preceptivo en aquella época?


----------



## Tonerl

_*Desde hace unos años tenemos una "reforma ortográfica" en la que esta nueva grafía de "no disfrutar" se ha convertido en obligatoria !!!

Saludos cordiales*_


----------



## anahiseri

Tonerl said:


> Ein Buch kann weder _*"incomible=nicht essbar" *_noch *indigerible= unverdaulich" *sein*;*
> aber es kann durchaus* "inaguantable=unerträglich/unzumutbar" *sein !
> _*este libro es „infumable „
> Das Thema eine Buches kann aber auch "schwer verdaulich" sein, im Klartext:
> eine "schwer verdauliche" Lektüre !*_


Das ist ziemlich widersprüchlich. Ist die Metapher mit der Verdauung möglich oder nicht? Verdauung ja und nein, aber Essen nicht?
Und vor allem: rauchen kann man das Buch schon? Oder vielmehr, man kann's nicht, aber nur weil de Text so unverständlich ist?
Na ja, die Metaphern haben's an sich


----------



## Alemanita

Uy, lamarimba, tendría que ir hasta Metz en Francia para echarle un vistazo real.  Te deseo que disfrutes traduciéndolo y que aprendas un montón de gramática alemana. El vocablo 'indigestible' no me lo inventé yo, lo encontré en un diccionario en papel, Slabý-Grossmann.DLE dice que
indigestible
Del lat. tardío _indigestibĭlis._

1. adj. desus. indigerible.

Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados

Por lo cual encajaría perfectamente en tu texto del 1902.

Saludos.-

Eito para agregar lo siguiente:

Acabo de encontrar este libro, Religion und Kultus der Römer, en versión digital. Leí apenas unos renglones de la introducción y debo decir que está escrito en un estilo insoportable, para no repetir lo de indigerible, y la ortografía es la de antes de la invención de la rueda: todo se escribe con 'ss', es decir, no distingue entre 'ss' y 'ß',  todavía usa 'th' donde no hace falta ...
Religion und Kultus der Römer : Georg Wissowa : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive


----------



## Lamarimba

Gracias, Alemanita, por tus buenos deseos. No sé si será estirar demasiado el hilo, pero ¿ podrías aclararme eso del uso de 'th' ?


----------



## Alemanita

Antes algunas palabras se escribían, sin necesidad, con 'th', pero se pronunciaba 't'. En tu libro, me acuerdo de 'gethan' (hoy: getan = hecho, participio de tun). Hubo una reforma a principio del siglo XX - creo - que eliminó esta peculiaridad.
Saludos.-


----------

